# Squirrel Bait



## billythekid

I used to bait my squirrel traps with pecans but there are no pecan trees around here, what other kinds of things can be used? It's a tray-based trap so it's hard to set it using birdseed.


----------



## Diamond_Ranch

billythekid said:


> I used to bait my squirrel traps with pecans but there are no pecan trees around here, what other kinds of things can be used? It's a tray-based trap so it's hard to set it using birdseed.


Our Pecan trees work great, the little Tree Rats are multiplying like crazy. They love Peaches too. They're so fat I'm amazed at how fast they can still run. My neighbor likes to eat them but he doesn't want to shoot them.  I think we shall form a partnership soon. Either way their days are numbered.


----------



## TechAdmin

What is squirrel meat like? Gamey?


----------



## BlackPaladin

Dean said:


> What is squirrel meat like? Gamey?


Nothing a long brine/vinegar/etc. bath won't tame.


----------



## JeepHammer

I don't trap squrrel. 
The traps I saw as a kid were wire slings, and they left blood in the meat I didn't care for.

The backyard squirrels we hand feed are CRAZY about peanut butter!
I'd try about anything they don't get locally.
If you are in a walnut grove, try acorns or pecans,
If you are in a pecan grove, try walnuts or peanuts.

Apple slices work GREAT to bring in the squirrels. 
Apple slices is what we use to train them for hand feeding, they simply can't resist apples!
-------------------------------

I like to soak mine OVERNIGHT in brine, salt water, especially 'Kosher' salt, with a couple of lemon wedges in the water.
I don't squeeze the lemon or the meat will take up the taste, just cut them and drop them in the water, they seem to take a lot of the game taste out.

If you aren't crazy about the game taste, cut the squirrel, rabbit, ground hog, marmot, capybaras, or what ever up like a chicken, into smaller, manageable pieces...

Give it a medium breading in flour (Don't forget the seasonings in the flour!) and brown them in a skillet, or better yet, in the bottom of the pressure cooker,
Then once browned on the outside,
Put the strainer in the bottom of the pressure cooker, 
And add some water and pressure cook for about 30 minutes!

The meat will FALL off the bone, the game taste is gone, and you get a brown gravy that is WONDERFUL!

I particularly like doing this with game that has a real strong taste, like late fall ground hogs, squirrels, rabbits,
Works great with snapping turtle anytime!


----------



## TechAdmin

I've always thought squirrels were real popular for harboring diseases. Maybe I'm thinking of another animal but the rabies virus they can get and it not effect them the same as it does us. Carriers without death symptoms.


----------



## McPrepared

What does 'gamey' mean? I'm unclear of that term, sir. I also wasn't aware that they like peaches, hmm!


----------



## 1984CJ

I bait my squirrel traps with Peanut butter on a cracker. I use 2 door live trap, place the bait at one end and only set one door. That way the critter has to cross the trap pan twice to get to the bait and out.

My best catch was 2 at once in a live (Hav-A-heart) trap.


----------



## JeepHammer

McPrepared said:


> What does 'gamey' mean? I'm unclear of that term, sir. I also wasn't aware that they like peaches, hmm!


Most 'Game' meat will have a VERY lean, almost dry texture, and it will have a strong taste.
We call that 'Gamey' taste. Once you taste it, you won't forget it... And it's an acquired taste, like grits, hominy, wild mushrooms, ect.

Tame rabbits will have a hint of game taste, but nothing like wild rabbits or squirrels will have!
------------------

Spring squirrel season coincides with mushroom season around here and there is nothing like fresh squirrel with a mess of wild Morel mushrooms!

Top that off with a dried apple pie so the apple taste has been concentrating all winter!
Lots of raw brown sugar and cinnamon cooked right in!

City folks just don't know what they are missing!
------------------------

Almost forgot!
A real 'Starchy' potato cut into 1/2" slices and dropped in the brine water will take the edge off the 'Game' taste too if you are hunting in the spring.
The winter hibernation seems to concentrate the game taste in the little tree rats.... Potato slices takes it out.

DO NOT eat the potatoes afterwards or you will have the worlds WORST case of man killing gas you have ever had!


----------



## TechAdmin

I guess I'm still city folk minded. 

My palate has yet to really crave the very gamey meats.


----------



## Frank

Dean, no offense intended, but from all the posts you have made, I don't think you fully understand being prepared for the the long haul.
Look at every other post on this thread' the posters on this thread got it going on ,you don't. If you are seriously interested in learning, then contact some local people in TX. If you can't find anyone then let me know, I have extensive contacts in TX.


----------

